# PCC from FBI for Aus PR



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm an Indian. I have applied for Australian PR. I have a question on PCC from FBI.

They have asked me to submit PCC from India and FBI. I have submitted the Indian one. But the FBI one is really keeping me out of peace.

As per Australian Immigration requirement for PCC, candidates lived in any country for 12 months or more in the last 10 years are required to produce PCC from that country. In my case, I have lived only for 10 months in US. Infact I have contacted the US embassy in Chennai, India and asked them if they provide assistance, they refused stating its outside the purview of their work. 

They refused to give FBI mail id or phone numbers or any information. I wrote to the FBI office and called them, the mails bounced and the number went into automated recorded system endlessly. 

I had written to the Australian Immigration (DIAC) office that I be waived off the PCC from FBI since I lived less than 12 months in US along with the above story of reaching the FBI office.

Not sure if the person from DIAC who replied, read my mail properly. I was told point blank that the Case Officers can request a police clearance from a country in which the applicant has resided and that residency is nearly 12 months. This document is requested of many applicants residing in India and the requirement will not be waived and no further processing will occur without the document. 

This person has actually overlooked another information I sent and asked for it again.

I'm confused. Will the DIAC office oblige if I write again. Does anyone have a similar experience. Would appreciate valuable suggestion in this. 

And also information leading to obtaining PCC from FBI. Ofcourse you all are aware that there is a time constraint for all these. So would appreciate an immediate reply.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Having a chat with your own immigration people could be a good insight into how attempting to persuade authorities for doing something other than that requested might be taken.

Manwhile have you checked the immigration site - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf and yes FBI checks can take some time for processing, apparently a couple of months.


----------



## can (Feb 14, 2010)

its really easy to receive PCC from FBI, you need to fingerprint yourself in the police office, and send this paper to FBI center, and then authorize them witdraw money from your or your friends credit card, FBI makes one privilege that if you ''click'' on the box on the application form they make their research really fast, i received mine in a 15 days, you are gonna see stamp back of your fingerprint card says '' no arrest record''
thats all...


----------



## can (Feb 14, 2010)

Federal Bureau of Investigation - Criminal Justice Information Services Division - FBI Identification Record Request

look at that page ,,

1- Cover Letter

2- Fingerprint card

3- Payment

4- Mail it.

read the page carefully and you are gonna see clearly what you need to do,


----------



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

*PCC from FBI*

Hi All,
Thanks for responding.

Hi Can, can you tell me whats this "click" about.

Also can I download 'fbi_fpcardb.pdf' have my fingers print as per the instructions (maybe in the presence of a police officer and with notarization) and send this one with coverletter, fee. Will that be OK ? Couldnt be finding FD 258 card in Bangalore.

Also will I get an acknowledgement of receipt or an online tracking number, which would assure the Immigration department that I have applied for PCC from FBI and it is being processed.

thanks,
Kalpana



can said:


> its really easy to receive PCC from FBI, you need to fingerprint yourself in the police office, and send this paper to FBI center, and then authorize them witdraw money from your or your friends credit card, FBI makes one privilege that if you ''click'' on the box on the application form they make their research really fast, i received mine in a 15 days, you are gonna see stamp back of your fingerprint card says '' no arrest record''
> thats all...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

> Hi Can, can you tell me whats this "click" about.


 !!!!!!!!
What do they call clicking with your mouse in India?


----------



## can (Feb 14, 2010)

when you look at the bottom of the cover letter it says '' i have a reason / date that requires expeditious handling (optional) : 

Date Required : 30 March 2010 (sample date) Reason:Australian Residency Visa

Telephone : ......... E-mail:.....................

1 - you dont need ''notary public'' 

2 - they need only 

a ) fingerprint of yourself
b) official stamp who fingerprinted you or goverment instutition who fingerprinted you.
c) on the fingerprint card you need to fill that : 
name 
surname
sex
address 
email
your signature
official who fingerprinted you signature of him and stamp of the goverment instution.

one more thing: police officers do not want to use FBI fingerprint card
instead they want to use their fingerprint card, thats also possible because this fingerprint cards same all over the world,
if thats the case , you need translate it yourself, because important things will be your language,
like , your name , date of birth etc.

try to convince indian police officers to use FBI fingerprint card, so that there will be no need to translate it..

send it through registered mail, i suggest you FEDEX or good quality postal service because fingerprints are really important, there are a lot of bad people around..
you can track the envelope reached or not to destination.

FBI changed its policy -- now you are gonna receive a only white page and official stamp ''no arrest record''

before they were sending your fingerprints back but now because of last bombing attempt to the english plane they changed their policy, now they dont send back to your fingerprints back.

dont send email to the FBI about your request , they dont repy.

keep track of your credit card account, when they withdraw money from it, it means they processed your request and very soon you will receive your police clearance..

let your case officer know you applied police clearance , and its processing..they know the all situtiaton how it works etc..

if you need any help let me know..


----------



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

*PCC from FBI*

Thank you very much for your response. I have written to the DIAC office, Australia with futile response. I'm running short of time, therefore going ahead with the PCC from FBI.



can said:


> when you look at the bottom of the cover letter it says '' i have a reason / date that requires expeditious handling (optional) :
> 
> Date Required : 30 March 2010 (sample date) Reason:Australian Residency Visa
> 
> ...


----------



## deep1104 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Very Urgent please*

Hi All,

I am under similar situation. Can you please confirm me that, if I could download the FD-258 form and take a print out on a thick white paper and get the finger prints done in the presence of police people. Kindly let me know.

Regards,
Deep


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

deep1104 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am under similar situation. Can you please confirm me that, if I could download the FD-258 form and take a print out on a thick white paper and get the finger prints done in the presence of police people. Kindly let me know.
> 
> ...


Why not ask your police if they have a recognised finger print card of their own for FBI information seems to infer that a standard law enforcement card could be OK and not just theirs:
Federal Bureau of Investigation - Criminal Justice Information Services Division - FBI Identification Record Request
They do say original card, no copies.


----------



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

*PCC from FBI*

Hi,
As the earlier travelers has advised, I have taken print of the FD-258 form on a thick executive bond sheet, had my finger prints done by local cops and sent it to the FBI office.

This should be work as the FBI wants clear finger prints as per the format they have prescribed. Also ensure the sheets are not folded just to avoid smudging of ink.

Use credit card for billing that way you know when they have started to process your request.


----------



## realist07 (Feb 1, 2010)

i received my FBI Police Records its been 9 weeks ...

thanks god , i dont have any records )


----------



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

*'PCC from FBI for Aus PR'*



realist07 said:


> i received my FBI Police Records its been 9 weeks ...
> 
> thanks god , i dont have any records )


-----------------------------

Thats great, Congrats. Did you call them to check status or follow-up in these 9 weeks?

I have sent mine about a month ago, the credit card is also not swiped, do I have to call them?


----------



## realist07 (Feb 1, 2010)

i sent them email once but they told me they cannot say anything about the process, 

he/she told me i have to wait 3 months thats all. thats means they cannot verify the process (
when i look at my credit card records they took the money and after 20 days i received the document..


----------



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

realist07 said:


> i sent them email once but they told me they cannot say anything about the process,
> 
> he/she told me i have to wait 3 months thats all. thats means they cannot verify the process (
> when i look at my credit card records they took the money and after 20 days i received the document..


---------
Hi,
Can you provide me the email id you conversed with the FBI office. The ones on FBI site are bouncing.

Thanks,


----------



## sjay (Aug 29, 2014)

*pcc from fbi*

hii
i have applied for australian pr and my case officer is asking for a pcc from fbi as i went to miami to board the cruise, i just worked on board of a cruiseliner and not on u.s lands..wat is the criteria will i get a pcc ..if so how


----------

